# December Calendar question to Mods.



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I do not understand why the thread was removed, just because questions or comments were made about the final selection?

This does not seem fair to all the others who participated.

My comment was not meant to ruin it for everyone else who was participating.

I am not trying to be a jerk but a comment was made about being a poor sport, isn't it kind of the same thing when you remove a thread just because you take the questions or comments personally.

I realize the mods have the final say as to what gets to stay and what gets deleted but I just feel it was unnecessary to delete the whole contest.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The contest is over??


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> The contest is over??[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh I didn't know, was there a winner for that month?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I thought you were saying the calendar thing was over...because the thread was deleted?

I'm confused lol


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> I thought you were saying the calendar thing was over...because the thread was deleted?
> 
> I'm confused lol


No I was wondering why the thread for voting was deleted, didn't think it was over yet. And then who won for the lazy dog theme.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

meggels said:


> I thought you were saying the calendar thing was over...because the thread was deleted?
> 
> I'm confused lol


I'm confused too. The whole thread is gone? I know two pictures weren't showing up on some peoples computers. Maybe that's being fixed? I think I really missed something.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Haven't been on in a couple of days. I never saw a vote thread. Just came on today to see if it was up. Rvent what did you say, trying to remember if I read anything.

I can't figure out what happened to the calender order for this coming year, haven't heard a thing. I'm wondering if they just never got it up, it is close to Christmas.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I am surmising that they didn't get enough orders to justify the work involved in putting the calender together. I might be wrong, but I wouldn't be surprised, there weren't many people who confirmed they would buy one.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes Pennie you may be right but you would have thought they might have said something. And I will add that I have now found the moved thread. I guess we can still put the pictures up every month and just not make calenders if people don't want them, it's still fun to do pics.

And howsa come you didn't put your sig picture of Molly up being that she was to lazy to get that string off her muzzle. I love it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, am I dumb. Thanks Herzo. To be honest, I completely forgot about that picture. Mol doesn't normally take good pictures, she looks like a AK47 is pointing at her. That was a cat5E wire I was using. It is so unlike Mol to do that.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It's too funny I keep trying to figure out how she got that accomplished. I meant to tell you that before the picture part was over but I didn't get that done along with the picture of Marlo that I was going to put up.

But I kind of know how it is Marlo is sort of like that and Maddie at times, but I think they are both getting better.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not one of the mods that originally organized this, and I was asked to do the narrowing this month so other mods could enter their photos. So I did. 
More than one person complained about it so I let the mod team know that I am not willing to expend any time, thought, or effort on it at this point and someone else could feel free to do it but Secret Santa is about all the extra mod responsibility I am able to take on right now. The rest of my life is in complete turmoil and the last thing I need to worry about is ticking people off on the Internet. 
I'm not surprised no one else wanted to do it. We get slammed for low quality photos winning, and slammed for using our judgement to narrow down the calendar worthy. We can't win. 
As for last years calendar, Natalie is in charge of that, and not enough people have even expressed remote interest to justify all the time to do it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah about 1/3 of the people who got a pic in the calendar have committed to buying it. Nat didn't get enough interest in time before her big trip where she'll be gone for 3 weeks and she's pretty much the only one who has the program to do it, plus she's very busy with everything else going on in her life. I worked on this calendar project for over a year and now, seeing that last year's probably won't even happen, and after weeks of debating whether or not to let the mods narrow it down, we get slammed for how we do it. 

Rvent, this isn't your fault, I appreciated your final response on the voting thread.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

rannmiller said:


> Yeah about 1/3 of the people who got a pic in the calendar have committed to buying it. Nat didn't get enough interest in time before her big trip where she'll be gone for 3 weeks and she's pretty much the only one who has the program to do it, plus she's very busy with everything else going on in her life. I worked on this calendar project for over a year and now, seeing that last year's probably won't even happen, and after weeks of debating whether or not to let the mods narrow it down, we get slammed for how we do it.
> 
> Rvent, this isn't your fault, I appreciated your final response on the voting thread.


Thanks, cause I really wasn't trying to slam anyone, I am sorry Corgipaws thought that cause it truly was not my intention... I guess I was just disappointed, I really would have loved to have my Max's pic in one of the calendars, especially now since he is gone so I got a little cranky in the wrong place. 

I am glad you put the thread back up, I do enjoy looking at the pictures of everyone's pups.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Rvent said:


> Thanks, cause I really wasn't trying to slam anyone, I am sorry Corgipaws thought that cause it truly was not my intention... I guess I was just disappointed, I really would have loved to have my Max's pic in one of the calendars, especially now since he is gone so I got a little cranky in the wrong place.
> 
> I am glad you put the thread back up, I do enjoy looking at the pictures of everyone's pups.


Rvent, it wasn't just your response that made me back out of being involved, it was several. I apologize for being short with you, I honestly have too much going on to take on any more responsibility. I applaud Rach and Nat for taking on the project.... but I won't be. 

A few tips to those who hope to make it in the calendar:
Make sure the photo is in FOCUS. If it's even a little blurry small, it will be worse blown up.
Make sure the resolution is high enough to be blown up.
Pay attention to the background. Is there house clutter? People? Those will get your photo cut in favor of those with cleaner back grounds. 
Can you see the dog's face? You should be able to.

Obviously these aren't downright disqualified, but crisp, colorful photos with a natural background will be picked over a low resolution cell phone pic with a background of power cords, dirty socks, and clutter. 

Best of luck to anyone participating! Big thanks to the mods putting in their time and energy, you guys rock. 
As for me, I'm focused on my litters due, wrapping up SS, and moving!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you guy's get slammed. It can't be easy. I have to say I really don't get it, what is wrong with people, IT'S AN F-ING CALENDAR. Sorry mods I just had to rant.

With everything going on in this world complaining about your picture getting into the calendar is just not that important. Well I guess not to me.

Good luck with the litters Linsey, I hope all goes well. I didn't realize you were moving.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I was pretty disappointed at how many people said they wanted a calendar after all the work and effort we put in during the past year. It takes time and effort to organize something to this degree....then to have just a handful of people say that they're interested, is almost a slap in the face. 

I haven't spent much time on here in the past month as I've just had WAY TOO much on my plate so a full and honest apology to anyone who was confused or hurt by not hearing anything about this. 

I will not be on here again for another month (end of January)

As far as I know, the DOTM competition is just something fun for all of you to join in on with no end result calendar.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry it didn't go so well. I was just waiting to hear on a price, and a deadline for payment. We are so tight on money right now that we have to budget everything to a T. I guess I was just waiting to hear some more information on it to order. I was wanting one also.


----------

